# How to access deleted texts from iphone?



## tryingtonderstand (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello,
I need help doing this....step by step if possible. Thanks to anyone who can offer help.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

File recovery software at squidoo.com should do the trick. The software should have instructions / support.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

Also consider voice activated recorder in the car, installing spyware on the phone and a key logger on the computer.. Not sure of the situation but these are the usual tactics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

What model iphone ? And do you have a mac or a pc ?


----------



## here2learn (Aug 23, 2012)

Also, not sure if "iMessages" are recoverable. Might be just messages sent through as texts are retrievable.


----------



## alstonnat (Oct 25, 2013)

I think you need a spyware more than a data recovery program.

Using spyware to get instant message is far more easier than to retrieve deleted messages.


----------

